# Breaking in my Glock



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

I just bought my first Glock. I bought a 19. I love it! How many rounds should I put through it to break it in? Also, is it OK to shoot reloads through it? I know the manual says that it will void the warranty. I know I will eventually shoot our reloads, I just don't know when I should start. What are your thoughts?

3Reds


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the break in. These guns are pretty much good to go right out of the box. I would use jacketed bullets in it all the time. You might try a few different brands of HPs to see which works the best for your gun. WM can always work up loads until you find the right one for you. Try a few of his mid range reloads now and see how they do. Good luck and good shooting.:smt1099


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you. We are going back out to the range tomorrow morning.

3Reds


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats on the Glock!!! As long as you inspect every reload ammo going into your Glock, then it should be fine.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

3Reds said:


> I just bought my first Glock. I bought a 19. I love it! How many rounds should I put through it to break it in? Also, is it OK to shoot reloads through it? I know the manual says that it will void the warranty. I know I will eventually shoot our reloads, I just don't know when I should start. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 3Reds


No break-in is usually required, but I recommend you clean and lubricate it BEFORE firing it (as indicated in the manual, in the section concerning cleaning/lubrication). Some folks have seen functioning problems on their first range trip that I have attributed to the preservative the factory applies to keep the gun from rusting in storage/transit (the problems go away once the gun is cleaned and lubed).

Quality handloads/reloads are used by many Glock shooters, although almost every gun manufacturer warns against using them in their instruction manuals (due to the fact that not ALL handloads/reloads are quality items). For safety and best results, use only jacketed bullets in your Glock; lead bullets can leave a buildup in the grooves of the special rifling Glock uses, causing possible pressure problems.

Enjoy that G19!


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

No break-in needed, works great out of the box! 
Be safe ,have fun! :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Break in Procedures for a Glock:

1. Take it out of the box.

There, it's ready to go.

Have fun!

Jeff


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

Great choice, the 19 is a great firearm. I agree with the other posts that you should clean and lube before anything. It will be ok right out of the box, but you will notice after about 500 rounds or so that the gun will free up and shoot real nice and smooth. That has been my experience with my glocks.
Scott


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

This is how to properly break in the Glock:

1)

Did you get all of that?


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

1) Remove from box and clean
2) shoot for 6 months
3) Clean 2nd time
4)Repeat steps 2 and 3

Good luck with your Glock. They are workhorses. :smt023


----------

